# Railroad Avenue Farm Rebuild



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

This farm building came with the pickup load of buildings/track that I got a couple of weeks ago. Guy had gotten hailed out a few years back, never fixed it back up and decided to quit. This one did not have much damage, but was coming unglued and most windows were broken out. Luckily he had some extra window castings. RR Ave seems to be out of business anymore. The old mine I got was too far gone for a mine, so made it into a barn.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like a place we used to call, "The falling down house."


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

I lived in a worse looking place in college...


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep looks like it took a beating. Still see a lot of them old houses like that out west. Later RJD


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

EXCELLENT !!


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

I have one of those Railroad Avenue houses. The detail is very good, although I had a b**** of a time gluing it together because resin doesn't like many adhesives. I think I finally used GE Silicon Cement, or however it's spelled. The kit instructions said to use wood stain on the roof shingles, which may have been a misprint, because I had to practically pour the stuff on to get it to color the "wood." BTW, I used regular, rattle can spray paint (blue, and gray, for the walls). Also, the porch pillars tried my patience because they kept toppling over. But she's been standing for several years (indoors). One minor glitch for those modeling in say, 1:22 or 1:20.3, RR Ave stuff is 1:24 scale. Just stick 'em in the back and ya can't tell the difference.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, it was falling apart when I got it. I used Plumber's Goop, seems to be doing okay so far. Some areas were warped a bit though, I just left them, will be sitting outside after all.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Looks good I think; you don't have to weather it anymore!


----------

